# Dog keeps licking shaved paw, it's red and sore looking?



## nsgoodwin (Apr 19, 2012)

Last week my dog had to have blood taken and so a part of his paw was shaved. He was licking it a lot but I thought he was just missing the hair. Now it's red and bit yellow at the edge (could be his hair stubble though). Just a while ago he was pulling at the hair on the other side of his paw. 
Could it just be that it's itchy growing back? Ringing the vet tomorrow anyway so will ask then but just wondering if it's ok. 
Thanks.


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

Best to get the vet to check it, but it sounds like it could be due to allergies. Or you should also google 'Lick granuloma'.


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

Sounds like he's made it a bit raw and infected by licking it. I would put a sock over the foot to try to break the habit. Go and see the vet - once a lick granuloma is established it's really hard to shift so it's best to act fast to try and prevent it getting any worse at this point.

My spaniel had started to develop one on his upper front leg - the vet gave him steroids to help it heal quickly and I bought him a little jumper that prevented him licking that area - we acted fast and broke the cycle before it became really established.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

It can be itchy when the hair grows back through the skin. Aloe vera gel is great for soothing the itch, and won't do any harm if ingested. 

Covering the area with a sock is a good idea, to stop the licking becoming a habit. Distract whenever he starts licking it.


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

If you are going to put a sock over it please clean the wound with salty water or hibiscrub (if you have it) and allow it to dry before putting the sock on otherwise the infection will increase quickly overnight. I would also tape the end of the sock so he can't pull it off.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

nsgoodwin said:


> Last week my dog had to have blood taken and so a part of his paw was shaved. He was licking it a lot but I thought he was just missing the hair. Now it's red and bit yellow at the edge (could be his hair stubble though). Just a while ago he was pulling at the hair on the other side of his paw.
> Could it just be that it's itchy growing back? Ringing the vet tomorrow anyway so will ask then but just wondering if it's ok.
> Thanks.


Anti lick strips may be a solution
Anti-Lick Strip


----------



## busiyoke933 (Apr 20, 2012)

it's best to act fast to try and prevent it getting any worse at this point.


----------



## kaiter12 (Apr 20, 2012)

My spaniel had started to develop one on his upper front leg - the vet gave him steroids to help it heal quickly and I bought him a little jumper that prevented him licking that area - we acted fast and broke the cycle before it became really established.


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

These trolls that repeat what you say are really starting to p*ss me off. :nono:


----------

